# stuffy nose?



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Is it possible for a dog to have one? Billy has been having times during the day where he sounds stuffy-- I would equate it to kind of clearing your throat-- he has it in the mornings and occasionally after he eats-- he was eating some cottage cheese with his dinner last night and almost immediately afterwards, he did it (not for long-- it kind of happens once, and then he stops)-- i thought maybe the cottage cheese was making him phlegmy, so I decided to stop feeding it to him-- well, he just ate dinner (kibble and peas) and did it again-- it doesn't seem to annoy him, but it worries me-- he started doing it last week-- any thoughts?

one thing to mention-- last monday at the vet, he had a vaccine done through his nose for prevention of kennel cough-- could this be causing it? or is this normal and i am just being a worrisome mother?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Mary, get used to it. Whether you are a worrisome mother or not, you will always worry about something with these babies!! Maybe he is having some kind of allergic reaction to the food your are feeding him. If he had the reaction after you stopped the cottage cheese, maybe it is the food. I would just call the vet, dont let them FORCE you to take him in, usually the techs will have a suggestion. If he continues, you may have to have him checked for allergies. The vet techs in my vets office are wonderful and since my vet is SO busy they will always suggest something to keep you from having to go in for a paid visit!! 

I dont know Mary, maybe Billy is allergic to MOlly and he will have to come live with me now - what do you think??? hehe


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

with all the fun he and molly are having, i think they would be crushed

my mom and hubby say i am being paranoid-- so i will try removing the food he is having (although it was the kind his former owner told me he ate) and try something else


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

our hubby and Mom might be right, but,... as a Mommy you can never be too sure, so change the food if it relieves your mind, and see. YOu are such a good Mommy!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know Mary, maybe Billy is allergic to MOlly and he will have to come live with me now - what do you think??? hehe[/QUOTE]

Oh, GOOD TRY, Laurie! :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary the first thing I thought of when reading this was reverse sneezing. Here is a video of what it sounds like.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

that is kind of what it sounds like, but not as extreme as that poor dog!! he does it like once or twice(as opposed to the many times the dog in the video was doing)


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pretend this isn't your mom....*

During the summer I took Molly to the vet for what turned out to be a reverse-sneeze! :suspicious:

It scared the living daylights out of Dad and me...we really thought she couldn't breathe. The vet examined her carefully, as he always does, and explained the "reverse sneeze" to me. He said that Molly, being the digger and snuffer-of-dirt that she is, could possibly have inhaled some stuff...the sneeze was the result.

She still sometimes does it after she's been running in the cold, and snuffling and eating snow or uck! uke: MUD...she and Billy both did it once after they had romped this morning.

I agree with Laurie that calling the vet will be a good way to make sure. (Or, I could do it for you tomorrow if you can't get to a phone at work)!

So...if anyone out there who is *NOT* Mary's mom agrees and/or disagrees...well, you know how it goes! Love you-u-u-u-u-u-u


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mary, Kubrick will reverse sneeze once or twice sometimes instead of a lot. That's probably what Billy is doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm. Never heard of a reverse sneeze. My dog does this occasionally, she is a shedder, so I just figured it was sort of hairs stuck in her throat. She never got sick...just made similar noises.

Some sounded more like a wheezing...but I take that as a side affect of her heart mumor (per the vet).


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

What is the cause of a reverse sneeze?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought this excerpt from the PAW website explained it pretty well:



> Have you ever been startled by your dog exhibiting snorting, honking and gasping noises? Have you felt helpless while you watched your canine friend appear to be struggling to breathe?
> 
> What you probably witnessed is the condition in dogs known as reverse sneezing. It actually has nothing to do with sneezing, but is a spasm caused by an irritation of the soft palate. The soft palate is a soft, fleshy tissue extension off the hard palate, or roof of the mouth. Small dogs in particular can exhibit this behavior and certain breeds may be predisposed to it. It has sent many a distraught owner to the vet in panic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina--

Thanks for the good info!

The vet had explained it to me about Molly, but not as simply as that explanation (or I may just have been so relieved, that I'm only remembering that everything was ok)! Good stuff!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for all your responses-- billy seems to be normal!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i think it's reverse sneezing, my dog does it all the time especially in the summer. while down in florida, it was so bad i had to open his mouth and rub his throat gently, vet recommended this, and it stopped. i guess its natural sounds awful but it think that's what it is.


----------

